# Long wait for human being



## Kauai Kid (Feb 21, 2013)

When is TPI going to hire enough people to answer the phones?

My last two interactions with TPI required 20-30 minute waits.

I've got better things to do with my time than wait 20-30 minutes, especially when I'm spending money on your company.  


Sterling Hartman, member


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 21, 2013)

*Long Hold Times*

Hello- I apologize for the long hold times you faced when you called our office; we do value your patronage although you may question that statement when waiting on hold for an extended time. I understand this can be frustrating and inconvenient:annoyed:
The first 6-8 weeks of the year are the busiest for TPI; we are currently  fully stafffed and our agents pick up calls as quickly as possible while giving undivided attention to each caller. There are some times that call volume is such that callers may have to hold for several minutes. You may choose to leave a message next time you call, rather than holding, an agent will return your call the next business day...or email us at info@tradingplaces.com for next business day reply. 
TPI is working to provide more on-line options to our clients, look for increased exchange booking options and owner use time reservation options to your home resort later this year.
Thank you for allowing TPI to assist you with your vacation needs.


----------

